
Scans of early RFCs - sohkamyung
https://write.as/365-rfcs/update-scans-of-early-rfcs
======
Regolitch
Ha, I'm reading 'Where Wizards stay up late' and just got to the section where
they first mention RFC 1.

Odd coincidence. I might have to join in on reading an RFC a day.

~~~
jesuslop
Could take you years :-b

~~~
giancarlostoro
Not if you read about 25 a day, could take you less than a year, there's at
least 8393 RFC's as of May 2018[0]. I'd probably focus on the major RFC's if
anything.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_RFCs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_RFCs)

~~~
danyork
As of this moment, there are 8,521:

[https://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc-index-100d.html](https://www.rfc-
editor.org/rfc-index-100d.html)

(The RFC Editor site is the official source for RFCs: [https://www.rfc-
editor.org/](https://www.rfc-editor.org/) )

